# time off work for scans and antenatal appts



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi 
Just a quick question please  A permanent employee is allowed to take paid time off for attending scans and antenatal.  Is this the same for temping work?  I am temping at the moment (until someone founds out Im am pregnant and then no-one employs me!) and have my 12 week dating/nuchal/bloods on Monday....just wonderrd if I claim the time I am away from work as I get paid by the hour?

thanks
Ax


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Amee

Hope you got the answers you were looking for before the site went down.  As far as i know, everyone is entitled to antenatal care including classes but not sure how you would go about claiming it for a temp.  They may say you take it unpaid, maybe ask the issues at work thread for advice.

Hope thats ok

Jan 

PS hope the OSCAR test went well


----------

